# Monkeys??



## Brians Ark (Oct 13, 2007)

Right i have asked this question many times on other forums but i will see what you all think. I wanted a monkey last xmas and my dad went to buy me one. The problem was in the pet shop that was selling it the monkey would not go near the man. My dad was thinking that if it wouldnt go near him then it wouldnt go near me. He came back and asked my granny to phone round our suppliers (we own a pet shop) and ask them do they know anybody with experience with monkeys.They gave my granny a phone number and she rang the place up. The woman said she wouldnt suggest one as she has been in hospital several times as they have attacked her. Can monkeys be friendly?? Does anyone on this forum have one or know somebody who keeps them? Thanks Brian


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

monkeys should be friends with other monkeys, not people.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

in costa rica the capuchins used to pelt us with fruit for fun.....


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

where abouts are you?


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

tombraider said:


> monkeys should be friends with other monkeys, not people.


 
i agree with that. really dont understand how people can think they can house a monkey :-x


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

HABU said:


> in costa rica the capuchins used to pelt us with fruit for fun.....


:lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

jamie_coxon said:


> i agree with that. really dont understand how people can think they can house a monkey :-x


I agree. Its disgusting. All these people who are keeping snakes, lizards, monkeys, cat, dogs as pets.

Its shocking and cruel.... How can it be natural! :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

a monkey is not a pet in the true sense of the word, they shouldnt be housed alone, and they need a large aivary with indoor and out door sections, and precise diets and care, definately not something to be taken on lightly or without alot of research.


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

think about it monkeys are alot like us. He/he wouldnt just come up to u its like someone you dont know coming up and asking for a hug. 


> I agree. Its disgusting. All these people who are keeping snakes, lizards, monkeys, cat, dogs as pets.
> 
> Its shocking and cruel.... How can it be natural! :lol2:


well its easy to keep those animals. if you do something wrong with a monkey its like with a child they could get mental issues. i know it sounds strange but its happend theres been studies. They also need bigger space than a dog, cat, lizard, snake watever. you can also over feed them without knowing, they also need alot more stimulous than other animals. If someones willing to pay that much on a good sixe enclosure, big bits of wood and things to climb on, another monkey to keep it company because they can get depressed if there alone. so if someones willing to do all that then its alright but seriously u need to do a hell of a lot of research and go to zoos to see what they have done. but if youve got alll the time in the world then it should be ok.
xsachax


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

If you have the space for a colony of monkeys (2 at a bareminimum), for them to have a realistically sized outdoor environment with indoor shelter (not the living room!) and plan on offering them the right level of interaction whilst not encroaching ont hier natural instincts then fair play.

I don't feel that monkeys should be kept as "pets" they don't just have environmental needs as most other animals do, they have psychological needs which can be exceptionally dificult to meet.

I don't wish to sound harsh in any wya or but maybe think about somehting similar yet not as difficult to maintain such as sugar gliders?

Apologies if you take offense by the above comment but I feel that you can get the right level of interactio with a glider without hte possible effects of the slightest thing being a tad out and causing severe problems as it would with a monkey 

You would do better speaking to Rory or nerys form here about it also - Rory deals with monkeys but has a very strict code of practice (perhaps one that should be adopted by more exotics suppliers) over the sale of primates as far as I know


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I've kept monkeys (tamarins) and I keep sugar gliders and I would in no way agree that suggies are easier to keep than monkeys. 

Monkeys don't make good pets, they do need as has been mentioned before a large enclosure, indoor and out, company (another monkey of the same species), a well balanced diet and plenty of enrichment. They are intelligent and very dextrous, some primates (I prefer primate to 'monkey') have been known to open windows. I especially wouldn't get a primate from a pet shop unless you're 100% sure the information they've given you is good. I know of a shop not too far away from me that used to sell marmosets and a hamster cage, and tell new owners this cage was sufficient!!!

You also need to consider human illnesses, did you know the common cold can kill a primate? There are many illnesses that we can transmit to them and although they're not serious in humans they can kill primates, even a cold sore is dangerous!!

Please, please research before you go ahead and buy your 'monkey' else you could end up with more than you bargained for!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you have to know what you are doing and be able to spare no expense although a friend of mine had a squirrel monkey that was a joy.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Apologies if my comparison offended you Marie 

I was simply trying to state that there may be better choices available for some keepers as a stepping stone to being prepared for the care levels a monkey species would need.

I have never kept monkeys so can't comment on a keeper level


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Nooo, you've not offended me :smile:, I just don't agree is all, what with calciumhosphorus ratios and all, a suggie diet is actually MORE complicated than a primate diet.  I've kept primates in the past and I still keep suggies and I can honestly say more work goes into my suggie diet, which is why they're sooooooooo darn healthy :grin1:.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

It wasn't just the diet side really I meant chuck - do you find the care level in general and the basic requirements space, interaction and such are more difficult for the primates or is it easier with them?

As I say, I have never kept primates so don't know the comparisons at all


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Animals that cannot be fully domesticated and pose a risk to human life and or health should not be kept as a domestic pet.

I am sickened by the amount of people that think certain animals are "cool" to be kept in the house with little or no regard to the needs and requirements or that animal. Monkeys require the company of others of their kind. They do not always bond with humans and no one without training should be attempting to keep them.

They can also inflict very vicious dangerous attacks on humans. Even the little ones are capable of serious wounds with little or not provocation.

Please leave it to zoos and sanctuaries.

Marina


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you dont know though that he hasnt got a decent set up theres nothing to say that private primate set ups here in the UK are not going to be as good and better than zoos. Some people have amazing set ups in their private collections.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

The phrases "my dad" "for xmas" "do they know anybody with experience with monkeys"

Come on doesnt take a genius to work it out he clearly doesnt have any knowledge on the subject matter.

Marina


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2: I see what you mean.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i agree with what was said above if you had experiance you would not ask about what has been asked and they have not looked into it as they would no monkeys need other monkeys


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> Animals that cannot be fully domesticated and pose a risk to human life and or health should not be kept as a domestic pet.


All animals pose some kind of risk to human life, be it salmonella or monkeypox. A fully domesticated animal does NOT mean it's not going to harm you directly or indirectly.



Marinam2 said:


> I am sickened by the amount of people that think certain animals are "cool" to be kept in the house with little or no regard to the needs and requirements or that animal. Monkeys require the company of others of their kind. They do not always bond with humans and no one without training should be attempting to keep them.


I agree - it's no wonder sometimes I almost cross that path to the AR side, the only thing that keeps me back is because I wholheartedly believe in the benefit of pet ownership, the benefit SHOULD be mutual, but sadly it's often a one sided thing 



Marinam2 said:


> They can also inflict very vicious dangerous attacks on humans. Even the little ones are capable of serious wounds with little or not provocation.
> 
> Please leave it to zoos and sanctuaries.
> 
> Marina


Absolutely, they can cause nasty wounds and injuries because they not only have large teeth (a caps canines are larger than most dogs!) but they're super agile so can 'spread' the damage further by using their agility (if you see what I mean)

Brittone, if depends what you want to get out of suggie ownership, to reach the level of bonding that I have with my girls you need to spend hours and hours and hours of time with them. I think suggies are easier to bond with because they're not going to do so much damage if they bite you, but as the diet is _the_ most important aspect in suggie ownership, that far outways the complicatedness of the primate diet. Suggies do need a smaller environment (although the Australians recommend 9ft squared for a pair), but they need just as much enrichment as primates. 

Like I said earlier, we used to keep primates and having kept them both I think suggies are equally as demanding. But, that could be just because I'm totally dedicated to my suggies :grin1:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you for not jumping down my throat. I feel very very passionately against the keeping of animals like this and tried to get across my feelings and thoughts on the matter in a very calm and collected manner.

Marina


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Thank you for not jumping down my throat. I feel very very passionately against the keeping of animals like this and tried to get across my feelings and thoughts on the matter in a very calm and collected manner.
> 
> Marina










:lol2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

You are such a cheeky monkey.

Marina


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Can I just say that whilst I have no experience with monkeys/primates, I agree with comments in previous postings and would suggest a whole heap of research needs to be done before even contemplating taking on such an exotic animal.

Whilst the exact species of monkey wasn't mentioned, please consider talking to experts. A few miles down the road from me, in Cornwall, is The Monkey Sanctuary, primarily founded to help the endangered Woolly Monkey. Sadly in recent years they've had to expand as they've become a dumping ground for unwanted/rescued 'pet' Capuchins.

Just a visit to this place is heartwrenching when you see these little things, they have no idea if they're monkey or human. Sadly they're neither - just confused, nervous and at times aggressive because they've been kept in sheds and don't know how to interact with their own kind. Compared to the Woollies who have large enclosures and plenty of trees to do normal monkey things in. Fortunately, this month, the sanctuary has opened a new enclosure to give these little guys the natural enrichment they deserve.

Monkey Sanctuary | Home


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm with you totally Marina. : victory:

Don't even get me started on Monkey World - they're not all they seem! :-x


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

uh oh raw nerve. Please dont speak ill of the dead.



Marina


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Am lost now - know nothing of Monkey world either lol


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

There is a little information that they would rather wasnt made public but on the whole they do a wonderful job and now that Jim Cronin is dead i dont think it would be right to spill the beans.

Marina


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

has the person who made this thread actually said anythin yet??:lol2:
:grin1:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Well I don't think any sanctuary wants advers info passing about to marr thier reputation especially if iit also marrs the memory of someone who has passed away


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Monkeyworld - huh! Spit!*

Your right GliderG, 

As we both know, but perhaps they have quite possibly and potentially really screwed primate keeping up for good for the UK private keeper alongside our good ol' buddies in blue, by going behind the back of the working primate group, and seeing defra directly about a certain new art ten policy, which oddly enough has been passed out by the very same EPS minister Joan Ruddock - what does that alone tell you eh?

R
PKL


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I never mentioned Monkey World!!  I don't know the history!
Apologies for upsetting the applecart!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Pipkin - as has been said, it's stuff that the public don't know about, you've not upset any applecart don't worry.

Marina - I never liked them when he was alive, I'm not going to change my mind now he's not. I'm not being disrespectful but alot of stuff happened that is inexcusable. Personally, i think MW need exposing but I won't!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Okay so the man is dead.

Unfortuneate.

However his and Monkey Worlds view on private primate keeping is and continues to be 'that primates are better off dead than in captivity with the private keeper' has a familiar ring to it doesn't it?

Irrelevant, Monkey World may in the empathy eyes do a decent job, however they need to be exposed for what they are and what they believe and what they do not believe.

This is something that does need to be raised especially with their very condemning views on private primate ownership, and some of their extreme and underhand methods.

It should not be considered speaking ill of the dead when their actions are still wrong and growing stronger by the day. The more people that bite into the MW acceptance cake through ignorance, the more the facts present themselves that MW should be investigated.

R
PKL


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Okay so the man is dead.
> 
> However his and Monkey Worlds view on private primate keeping is and continues to be 'that primates are better off dead than in captivity with the private keeper' has a familiar ring to it doesn't it?


In some cases this is true though. I would rather an animal be put to sleep humanely than see it tormented and depressed in a home where the owners are not caring for it properly.

Marina


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

From what I can make out, I know nothing about MW or the surrounding work they have done nad legislation they have influenced, would it not be hte same ot say, Marina, that some reptile owners do not care for htier lizards properly so therefore you shoul dalso have yours taken off you?

I think that is the basics of it form what I have read so far. Just because a handful of primate keepers are not responsible enough to care fr thier charges int he best possible way, is it fair to tar the rest of the private keepers of primates with hte same brush?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

No that is not what i said at all and i do not believe it is the same as...

Marina


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*In some ways......*

M2 your answer is as Brit describes and in others not.

The fact is that there are keepers from all fraternities that 'simply do not care for their charges' the way they should.

And perhaps the animals should beput down, or to be perfectly honest if more bloody sellers did a much more responsible job in the first place then they would be in fact ensuring that the animals they were selling were going to the right responsible, caring homes.

However, sellers do not do this, nor follow any kind of protocol during the sales stage. Too many are interested only in the green.

This way we would always be able to say that the animals are in the right environment, with caring and responsible owners who do give a F**K, who have researched the species, who do have some experience with the animals in question or do have a very proper ground knowledge of animals in the first place.

Vending of animals is going to become under some very serious fire in the next 12 months, and all these issues will at long last be addressed.

R
PKL


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry from what i can gather was brittone refering primate keeping to reptile keeping. I'd rather discuss primate keeping and my opinion on it bear no reference to reptile ownership.

Marina


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

The wee lad is from my part of the World.. 

When it comes to wee primates I'm a bit conservative in my views.. basically unless you have all the proper equipment and set up, as well as relevant experience, don't bother. 

We had marmosets when I was a kid, and always remember then throwing their crap at me and laughing


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> Sorry from what i can gather was brittone refering primate keeping to reptile keeping. I'd rather discuss primate keeping and my opinion on it bear no reference to reptile ownership.
> 
> Marina


I beleive it does bear a reference Marina - take a look at the current EPS threads in the Hobby Issues ad Information section.

Reptiles are also being classed as better dead than captive right now.

Regardless whether it is a primate or a cat or any other animal just because a small percentage of keepers do not do thier full duty of care then that does not mean that good, caring keepers should be treated the same way 

Am not wishing to pick a fight in any way and I don't intend to seem as though I ampicking at your opinion becaus eI am not intentionally doing so, merely stating my own opinion


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

In my opinion, although I don't have any experience in keeping them myself, is that primates are not good 'pets', they need to be kept in groups. They have highly complex hierarchical social structures, and without this sociality they can really suffer psychologically, as people have mentioned already.

Primates should be left to those who have the knowledge, time and money (and a fair bit of it!). They do need large complex enclosures etc etc.
I think Viper and Vine have a primate page and offer a rehoming service The Primate Page Hope they don't mind me postin that.....:-|

Monkey World is a difficult subject.......it gives out a good message on its programmes, but its not my favourite place in the world. If you think about it, putting an intelligent animal which has had a traumatic experience, often at the hands of a human, on display where they can see humans all day long, is that good for the animals mental wellbeing?? Not that I'm sayin all cases are the same, but its worth thinkin about.

: victory:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> I beleive it does bear a reference Marina - take a look at the current EPS threads in the Hobby Issues ad Information section.
> 
> Reptiles are also being classed as better dead than captive right now.
> 
> ...


It's fine i see what you are saying but all i am saying is i would rather not blur the line for arguement sake and i wish only to discuss primate keeping in a thread about it.

Marina


----------



## Brians Ark (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for your help. I was posting here so i could get more information about them which means i am researching them so i could get some help on what they are like. So i could get some experience thats the whole point. I was thinking of getting two marmosets as they are smallish and i was going to get a man i know to build m a large inclosure. Sorry i havent been posting. Thanks for your help, still havent made my mind up if i want them or not. Thanks Brian


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I can only advise against i am afraid. I dont think its wise at all on any level.

Marina


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

from what i hear marina, it will all become largely irrelevant in the next few years, once they work out the wording on the latest offerings and ban them for good anyway.

i've said for a while that we should either chose to "sacrifce" primate keeping.. or have it forced on us that we WILL sacrifce it.. i guess TSKA by having very strict vetting procedures almost goes for the former view.. we won't place primates to people we don't think look after them in the right way.. 

we getting hounded at the moment, by people after capuchins.. why will people not believe us, when we say, there are no bloody nappy trained baby capuchins available :bash: and even if there WERE.. we would not sell them to 95% of the people after them as surrogate kids..

marmosets.. their current market price has launched itself into the heavens too i believe

N


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> It's fine i see what you are saying but all i am saying is i would rather not blur the line for arguement sake and i wish only to discuss primate keeping in a thread about it.
> 
> Marina


But if it's OK to deny someone an animal (whatever that animal might be) because they MIGHT not take appropriate care of it - or say it's better off dead than having the RISK of having inappropriate conditions....

Why does it matter what the animal IS?

I'm one of those keepers who has animals that the EPS thinks is better off dead than in the hands of private keepers. And what you have essentially said is that MY animals - no matter what they actually are - are in fact better off dead than living in my house, since there's a risk they're not kept appropriately by private keepers (whether or not *I* keep them appropriately.)

I'll support the right of people who are trying to keep *responsibly* - no matter what it is they want to keep. You want a leopard? If you can take care of it, if you can provide it with an appropriate enclosure and you're willing to make sure it can't harm anyone else... I'll fight for your right to own a leopard.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

> You want a leopard? If you can take care of it, if you can provide it with an appropriate enclosure and you're willing to make sure it can't harm anyone else... I'll fight for your right to own a leopard.


:no1:

N


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> But if it's OK to deny someone an animal (whatever that animal might be) because they MIGHT not take appropriate care of it - or say it's better off dead than having the RISK of having inappropriate conditions....
> 
> Why does it matter what the animal IS?
> 
> ...


Thats what I was thinking


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

That is the point I was trying to put across - exactly what Ssithsto has said - the species of animal should never come into it really - if we feel strongly about 1 animal then in turn, we should be feelingt he same for the rest. Monkey or lizard I feel so bad for the really good keepers out there who, like Ssistho,, face losing thier animals due ot either a handful of not so good keepers or just plain stupidity on hte legislative side  : (


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree, primate, snake, lizard, dog, cat etc etc etc, all animals can be looked after badly, and in some cases yes, I'd agree that the animal would be better off dead! It doesn't matter what species it is, so long as it gets the right environment and the correct diet. Some use the term 'domesticated', and that we shouldn't keep animals that aren't domesticated, in which case that wipes out snakes, lizards, hedgehogs (?), sugar gliders. How would YOU like it if someone turned around and said you're not allowed to keep snakes because dick down the road treated his badly? 

That is what you/we as a community are (or should) be fighting to stop, why should that not include animals like primates? Monkey World have done some incredibly questionable things in the past. Even on their TV program!! They have funded the illegal wild caught trade in chimps by buying some!!! I can appreciate how hard it must be when faced with a desperate looking baby chimp - and I would be in tears!!! They may have saved that ONE chimp, but the poachers are only going to go out there and get another one!!! So where one gains, one loses.

Another MW beauty: A friend of mine kept marmosets for years, she used to work in a zoo, has done zoo consulancy so she's not lacking in knowledge or dedication. After breeding, the male marmmie became agressive towards the female, and did in fact knock her unconcious, after seperating them, she thought she'd pick the brains of some primate 'experts'. After explaining the situation, expressing her concerns and asking what they thought was going on and what course of action they thought she should take they replied with:

"If you can't look after them, you shouldn't keep them!"

Great, so despite the fact the female and the babies lives could be in danger they never even offered a hint of advice - and they care?? I think not!! Just one of the MW stories that no one hears about!!

There are many private primate keepers that keep their animals in top condition, our cotton tops and red bellies breed every year! Just because we're private doesn't mean we can't look after them! I agree that they're NOT ideal 'pets', I don't think they should even be in the pet trade, they're specialist animals requiring specialist care.

Nerys, nothing pi**es me off more than people asking for trained monkey's - capuchins especially! We had a guy from Japan (!!) email us asking us if we'd sell him a monkey because his wife couldn't have kids!! Guess what we told him?? (answers in a postcard please!)

End of pointless waffling now :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

> Nerys, nothing pi**es me off more than people asking for trained monkey's - capuchins especially! We had a guy from Japan (!!) email us asking us if we'd sell him a monkey because his wife couldn't have kids!! Guess what we told him?? (answers in a postcard please!)


*grins*

oh to have been a fly on the wall..

you still go on monkeybird? we had a classic the other day, turned out he was on monkeybird asking too.. he was insistent that he would be ok keeping said cap. in a cot by the side of his bed.. *groans*

what he didn't realise is just how much you can find out about someone by googling them... turns out, he advertises for more than monkeys... *teehee* he also has erectile issues and asks for advice on cheating on his wife.. i raised those issues (which is clearly more than he could) with him, and have not heard back from him of late. *chuckles*

gives you something to do whilst fielding the muppets i guess..

N


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I did see part of the thread on monkeybird! LMAO - he sounds like a lovely chap! Not a complete waste of space at all :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, yeah... *rolls eyes*

should have seen the pm i sent him!

N


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> But if it's OK to deny someone an animal (whatever that animal might be) because they MIGHT not take appropriate care of it - or say it's better off dead than having the RISK of having inappropriate conditions....
> 
> Why does it matter what the animal IS?
> 
> ...


 
Very well said :no1:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Jeees - I've just been on monkeybird and I'm absolutely disguted by the 'help me to get clothes on my baby' thread, the baby is unfortunately a marmoset! It's no bloody wonder they want to ban the private keeping of primates when there's morons like that around!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

!!!!

*goes to look*

N


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

HABU said:


> in costa rica the capuchins used to pelt us with fruit for fun.....


As long as that's the only thing they were pelting you with, I heard monkeys also like to throw stuff that rhymes with 'with'


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> We had a guy from Japan (!!) email us asking us if we'd sell him a monkey because his wife couldn't have kids!! Guess what we told him?? (answers in a postcard please!)


And he wasn't considering adoption, because?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

just looked at that thread over on monkey bird, and its hard to believe some people are for real


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

brian were are you based? jw


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well unfortunately there are morons like that around,every so often one creeps out of the wood work and rears there ugly head.
Steve 
Monkeybird


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Demonique said:


> As long as that's the only thing they were pelting you with, I heard monkeys also like to throw stuff that rhymes with 'with'


 so true!!...but apes are the ones with the real talent for that kind of thing!!:lol2:


----------



## Brians Ark (Oct 13, 2007)

I am based in Belfast in Northern Ireland.


----------



## tara1st (Nov 4, 2007)

Wel am very new to the site and i hope my first thread does not offend anyone.
I have been reading this thread and am quite shocked that people can be quite so contradicting.
How can one say its not right to keep a monkey in a human enviroment when they keep lizards,etc
These are animals which certainly are not meant to be kept in a tank or vivarium to be the correct term.
I have had many yrs experiance in reptiles,horses and also monkeys
My father rescued 4 spider monkeys and i am currently looking for a marmosette that will be kept with partner.
This is as much wrng as anyone keeping an iguana a snake in a vivbarium,Or even a parrot in cage.
This is not an ideal world and anyone with the rose tinted glasses to think that it is is very silly.
If indeed it twas ideal all anials would be living in the wild and wed more than likely be exstinct.
Also on the monkey side yes indeed yhey can be dangerous but no more than your average alsation.And they dont all have fangs.
Gosh sorry i had a bit of a rant there dnt mean to cause offense as said before just get on my horse when i hear people saying its ok to kp one animal caged etc but not another
I do hope i wont be completley ignored now lol:whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd argue that keeping a more intelligent, potentially sentient animal in INSUFFICIENT enclosures is worse than keeping a nonsentient animal in a less than suitable enclosure.

I've seen first-hand what an unhappy African Grey parrot does to itself. That's because they're smart enough to get bored, smart enough to get lonely and in a position to do something to make it obvious how unhappy they are.

I wouldn't think that a monkey would be any less capable of showing their unhappiness... if they were kept WRONGLY.

Now, kept correctly... I think people should be allowed to keep what they want. Snakes, lizards, leopards or marmosets.

But some animals will suffer more in less than ideal conditions than others.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

in simple terms monkeys are a hell of alot more intelligent than reptiles


----------



## tara1st (Nov 4, 2007)

Glad i didnt upset to many people then.


Was a tad worried i may have after my little rant.lol
I remember i iguana i had when i was 15 i think(seems so long ago) lol he was spoilt rotten evan hed his own roomin the house dad set it up especially for him he could also roam the house free too.Afer all that spoiling and beleive me he was treated like a king the bloody thing attacked me.I still have the scars today lol.Apperently it was due to a scent a female human sends off at a certain time the month suffice to say those times after that i kept my distance.
Not sure if that was entirley true but its what i was told.
im hoping a marmie will be a bit easier to keep.
:smile:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

The iguana thing is true Tara 

We had a 5 foot male ig and every month without fail he would launcht he most aggressive attackes at me - my husband woul dhave to do 1 week a month feeding him, cleaning him and generally spending time with him. the rest of the month, he was my little baby, all cuddles and hand feeding!!!!

I understand your point aboutt he monkey thing too - but I agree that lizards and primates are world's apart in terms of thier needs both physically and psychologically. A primate needs a lot more mental stimulation that any lizard would and for me, that isa good enough reason for them to be only kept by people who have the space, time and cash to keep a group of them as opposed to 1 little thing being kept indoors 

Welcome tot he forum too


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

It's all to do with intelligence, no one has said 'you must not have a monkey', but people have advised against it because it's not as simple as having a cat, dog, snake, lizard or even a horse (I've had all but the cat!), monkey's are a whole different kettle of fish.

The thing that makes a monkey dangerous is the agility of them as well as their strength. They do have nasty teeth, and some of the larger primates have been known to take off fingers, and cause terrible disfigurement to their keeper. Primates don't always attack because they're annoyed with you, it could be boredom, frustration or a teenage tantrum. Unlike most other animals they are also intelligent enough to learn how to open cages, windows, doors, and could you imagine if it escaped?


----------



## tara1st (Nov 4, 2007)

Ah that interesting to know coz my father used to say it was tosh.Now im gna take great pleassure in telling him it wasnt its nice for him to be wrong some of the time lol:lol2:


brittone05 said:


> The iguana thing is true Tara
> 
> We had a 5 foot male ig and every month without fail he would launcht he most aggressive attackes at me - my husband woul dhave to do 1 week a month feeding him, cleaning him and generally spending time with him. the rest of the month, he was my little baby, all cuddles and hand feeding!!!!
> 
> ...


Thankyou may i know your name mine is actually tara.What animals do you cyurrently have?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

People call me Brit - I like that better than my name 

Right now, I am waiting on 1 special arrival so will onyl have just the 1 but have in the past kept carious species of lizards form crested geckos to iguanas and back again, fruit bats, suggies, chinchillas and all kinds


----------



## Buriram (Jul 17, 2006)

miffikins said:


> In my opinion, although I don't have any experience in keeping them myself, is that primates are not good 'pets', they need to be kept in groups. They have highly complex hierarchical social structures, and without this sociality they can really suffer psychologically, as people have mentioned already.
> 
> Primates should be left to those who have the knowledge, time and money (and a fair bit of it!). They do need large complex enclosures etc etc.
> I think Viper and Vine have a primate page and offer a rehoming service The Primate Page Hope they don't mind me postin that.....:-|
> ...


Primates are something I feel very strongly about. I am in the process of developing a new site www.primate-conservation.com 

Matthew (Viper&Vine)


----------

